# Sticky  "The TT Roll call thread"



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

As suggested by others, this gives everyone a chance to meet eachother. Its pretty simple really. 

1.) Name. 

2.) Age 

3.) Pic of you 

4.) Pic of your car 

For the sake of participation, Ill kick things off. 

1.) Eric 
2.) 36 

3.)










4.)


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Matt 
27 










The beater...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> this gives everyone a chance to meet eachother


 The only way I'll meet any of you losers is if I buy something and pick it up, vice versa, or we are having a beer together at/after a race event. :laugh: Seeing as how I don't live near anyone on here, that won't happen soon. :beer: 

One of the whips: 








The other TT: 








The other two: 









No pics of me til I get home.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> The only way I'll meet any of you losers is if I buy something and pick it up, vice versa, or we are having a beer together at/after a race event. :laugh: Seeing as how I don't live near anyone on here, that won't happen soon. :beer:
> One of the whips:


 Damn, I should have known you would have a problem following the rules :facepalm: 

Picture of your ugly mug or BAN


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Name- Morio
Age- 39

Me:









Car:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

-James 
-22 
-Pic of me carrying my instahoe's bags into the condo at h20. Thanks for the pic Doug:laugh: 








-Car


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> -James
> -22
> -Only pic of me on my Flickr lol


 unexceptable. Fix or BAN..:sly:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Damn, I should have known you would have a problem following the rules :facepalm:
> 
> Picture of your ugly mug or BAN


 Can't access at work, will add later. :wave:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Can't access at work, will add later. :wave:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> As suggested by others, this gives everyone a chance to meet eachother. Its pretty simple really.
> 
> 1.) Name.
> 
> ...


 Man all you guys suck and cant follow rules. Even you Eric. CLEARLY You first than car, not car than you.  

Fix or ban, all of you. :laugh::heart:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Ill play, and Ill follow rules.  

Name - Sebastian 

Age - 22 

Car - 









Me - 









eace:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> unexceptable. Fix or BAN..:sly:


 I have a pic Doug sent me from h20 I just need to upload it after I write this paper :wave:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> Ill play, and Ill follow rules.


 Haha 


PLAYED TT said:


> I have a pic Doug sent me from h20 I just need to upload it after I write this paper :wave:


 Nope sorry, you've been banned already :thumbdown: 
:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Tempes_TT said:


> Man all you guys suck and cant follow rules. Even you Eric. CLEARLY You first than car, not car than you.
> 
> Fix or ban, all of you. :laugh::heart:


 
:laugh: I knew I shouldn't have followed Eric's lead... :banghead: After nearly being reprimanded in the calendar thread, I still have the inability to follow rules properly.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Name-John 

Age-33 

on short notice this is the only pic i have with the new front end. 









not many pics of me laying around, but i found this one of my wife and i at 30 Rock NYC last x-mas.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeez better mind my p's and q's here with how strict this crew is! 

Name: Wade 

Age: 42. Holy crap. 42. 

My TT (will take and update with more recent pic when I get the chance): 










Me with my wife in Duluth during summertime:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Haha
> 
> Nope sorry, you've been banned already :thumbdown:
> :laugh:


 Damn stupid rules  haha


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Josh 
25 

The car when I first got her. Its the only pic I have where it's fully intact. 

 

And this if from my most recent deployment. Its more exciting than just a picture of some guy.  

 

By the way, I think this is a really cool thread idea. It's nice to put faces to the names we've all been staring at for years.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Damn stupid rules  haha


 Right?! I didn't realize the TT forum was going to be so hard when I bought the car. :facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Right?! I didn't realize the TT forum was going to be so hard when I bought the car. :facepalm:


 It wasn't always like this.....everyone's just sick of all the dumb asses on here now :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Agreed that this is a good thread. I can't take the credit though. The idea came up in Doug's 7 year thread. Someone needs to make this thread a sticky


----------



## Turbo_ATM (Aug 14, 2012)

Im Anthony, 25 
currently living in Monroeville PA, outside pittsburgh... 
kinda new to the TT scene...i come from the DSM world 


My "babe i need to buy a practical, roomy, efficient, affordable, non-project" car. 



















myself haulin' wheels in the TT. 









and heres me ridin' front of the coaster with Domo. Does it get anymore badass?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Any more badass? Yes...you were out running that 18 wheeler with a crazed driver right? Holy **** was he close


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

Tom 

57


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Name: Take a wild guess (I'll wait) 

Age: 49


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Jamin 

30 

My DD TT 









My project TT 









edit oh ya myself:


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Christopher Wilmot 
Age: 21 
Me:









How it sits now - big plans still to come


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

This thread = Awesome!


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow four Twin Cities people in this thread already! And yet we cannot seem to organize a meetup. Next spring? Maybe we need to get something on the calendar now like five months in advance?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

1.) Ben 

2.) 30 

3.) The car. 










4.) On the right on my bachelor weekend after I landed a nice smallie lol.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1. billjimbob 

2. 60 

3. The TT: 


















4. Artist rendering of me: 









and installing the Forge TIP. 










cheers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn you youngsters, no wonder why this forum has such short tempers and attention spans


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Damn you youngsters, no wonder why this forum has such short tempers and attention spans


 Haha :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*BOB* were gonna need an actual mug shot. I caTn tell who you are by the back of your head :sly:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Bill were gonna need an actual mug shot. I can tell who you are by the back of your head :sly:


 Bill, Ben, Bob, whatever. :laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Bill were gonna need an actual mug shot. I can tell who you are by the back of your head :sly:


 LOL, maybe...after you learn to read and/or spell. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> LOL, maybe...after you learn to read and/or spell. :laugh::laugh:


 Sure thing Jim :laugh: Bill is in the cube next to me.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

1. Manty 

2. 19 

3.


















4.First time jumping out of the plane, my most recent pic.. Being tied to another guy was a whole new experience for me :laugh:


----------



## Turbo_ATM (Aug 14, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Any more badass? Yes...you were out running that 18 wheeler with a crazed driver right? Holy **** was he close


 haha. that was at a stoplight, otherwise i wouldnt be going slow in front of a crazed driver ha


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Mantvis said:


> 4.First time jumping out of the plane


 Like this? 










Also, the old pic of your red TT is in front of my school.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

20v master said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have no clue where that is at haha i just snatched in from APR site since i got their car :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm gonna have to nominate this thread as thread of the year  

Everyone gets an "A" for participation. (Except Bill, Jim Bob.. He's been banned:sly


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> I'm gonna have to nominate this thread as thread of the year
> 
> Everyone gets an "A" for participation. (Except Bill, Jim Bob.. He's been banned:sly


 Lame. 

sincerly, 

billjimbob


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lmao


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Mantvis said:


> 1.
> 4.First time jumping out of the plane, my most recent pic.. Being tied to another guy was a whole new experience for me :laugh:


 Are you the one pitching or receiving? :laugh:


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

damn kids. i bet their only job is cruising around in their TT.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Are you the one pitching or receiving? :laugh:


 Like ive said im 19, so take a guess   



nilreb said:


> damn kids. i bet their only job is cruising around in their TT.


 I really wish this was a case for me


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

nilreb said:


> damn kids. i bet their only job is cruising around in their TT.


 Hah I'm 19, I work 50+ hours a week while I go to a private liberal arts college full time, if anything you older guys have much more time with your TT's!


----------



## [email protected]om (Jun 16, 2008)

Nick 21 fabricator 
BT tt on air


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

CHUCK 
38 
Capricorn 
love modding(modstyle) 
love vdubs/audis 
Baja racing


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Are you the one pitching or receiving? :laugh:


 Where's your contribution to this thread Max..? Post those pics so everyone can see what a 1.8t Jedi looks like


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

ttwsm said:


> Wow four Twin Cities people in this thread already! And yet we cannot seem to organize a meetup. Next spring? Maybe we need to get something on the calendar now like five months in advance?


 No kidding. 

When I had my Corrado, there were FOUR Corrado owners along 54th (by Lake Nokomis) within 2 miles of each other. 3 red ones and a green one. It was rather odd to have that many Corrados in such a small stretch of road. 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Where's your contribution to this thread Max..? Post those pics so everyone can see what a 1.8t Jedi looks like


 All that needs to be known is that I look like Yoda!  

J/k, I'm having issues with the place that's hosting all my recent pictures. Working with tech support to restore everything, and I'll contribute. :beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> J/k, I'm having issues with the place that's hosting all my recent pictures. Working with tech support to restore everything, and I'll contribute. :beer:


 Excuses, excuses...  

:heart:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

ttwsm said:


> Wow four Twin Cities people in this thread already! And yet we cannot seem to organize a meetup. Next spring? Maybe we need to get something on the calendar now like five months in advance?


 And now we are 5: 

1. Karyn 
2. Forty-something 
3. (crappy iphone camera = magical changing paint color) 
 









4. I'm on the right. (just in case you weren't sure)


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

1. Robert 
2. 41 from Maryland
3.








4.


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Just got my TT a few days ago: 

1. Jacob 
2. 20 

3.) 

 

4.) 
 



and my other & old ride(s)


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jacobm said:


> Just got my TT a few days ago:
> 
> 1. Jacob
> 2. 20


 Welcome. Nice to see a Co. Owner:thumbup:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

1. Lite 
2. 33 
3.









4.









I'm located in Buffalo, NY at the moment. We have a pretty good group of VW/Audi enthusiasts here called Dubs in the Buff. I just might go to the gtg tonight with my heat-less and radio-less whip (she's a work in progress).


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Had to read the instructions a couple of times: 

1) Kevin 

2) 29 

3) Doing a little headlight restoration.








I know I'll probably get knocked for wheel gap but she was in worse shape than this when I got her. Slowly getting back to a nice factory-ish look. 









4.) A funny one of me when not at work: 









A good one of me while at work (my wife is a picture ninja): 









The most recent ones where people were able to get close enough without me smacking the camera away: 















(to explain, it was Halloween and the trainer dressed up as Bam Bam I think.)


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

^^ its a good thing you said something about halloween or else that pic would have gone a different direction.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Audiguy84 said:


> ^^ its a good thing you said something about halloween or else that pic would have gone a different direction.


 With the "text personalities" of the crowd in this forum, I assumed the precautionary measure would be necessary.. hahaha.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm just another drunken Penn State student.

1) Mike

2) 21

3) The week after I brought her home



4) To follow the trend; This is me at work.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

FatAce said:


> I'm just another drunken Penn State student.
> 
> 1) Mike
> 
> ...


 Which campus are you at?


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

1. Andy 
2. 32 
3.  
4.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Dan 
40 
Real Estate/ Construction 










Yes, that's a coconut drink(Hawaii)


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Which campus are you at?


I'm at Abington for one more semester before I go up to Happy Valley. My house is right down 422 about 35 mins from Reading. You down for a cruise sometime soon?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

This thread kicks ass! Over 1200 views in 4 days!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

FatAce said:


> I'm at Abington for one more semester before I go up to Happy Valley. My house is right down 422 about 35 mins from Reading. You down for a cruise sometime soon? By the way I follow you on Instagram I'm @ChewWrigley.


 I had no idea you were that close lol yeah when summer rolls around and she's back together I'm down. Also I go to school an hour east of state college that's why I was wondering ha


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Joining in late-- Doug, Long Island, 26, IT guy/nerd/alcoholic


The TT @ H20 2012:










The A4 Daily (I know, needs wheels & coils):










Me and my old dog:










Work mode is boring... Winter mode:


----------



## jongbloedt (Feb 7, 2012)

Tayler Jongbloedt 
19 
Southern Minnesota! 
Silver stock looking TT, Cant upload photos currently


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

jongbloedt said:


> Tayler Jongbloedt
> 19
> Southern Minnesota!
> Silver stock looking TT, Cant upload photos currently


 You need to use a photo hosting site such as photobucket.com


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

1.) Luis 

2.) 27 

3.) All stock. Saving for a house  and wedding. I need a part time job to scratch my mod itch. Any suggestions? 
 
Also, I am trying to sell it so i can pick up a nice clean audi a6 2.7T 6speed 

4.)


----------



## TT_Power (Apr 5, 2006)

How much did you raise it? 1" ... 1.5"?  



misternoob said:


> 1.) Luis
> 
> 2.) 27
> 
> ...


----------



## TT_Power (Apr 5, 2006)

1.) Jakub 

2.) 31 

3.) 









4.) 









and here is my other car....


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

TT_Power said:


> How much did you raise it? 1" ... 1.5"?


 It does look like it has a lift kit :facepalm: 


There are some awesome examples of the Audi TT in thread :thumbup:. I still have a long way to go....


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

1) Peter . 
Nickname peter139 because the first car i bought, was a golf mk2 GTI with stock 139bhp. Still owner of it. 

2) 33 years old 

3) TT 









And my other car: 









4) Me  









5) Place of living: The Netherlands :beer:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

1) Juan 

2) 23 

3) 









4) not exactly sober 









ride to work (NAPA)


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

1.) Max


2.) 35


3.) The car










4.) Alll sweaty and dirty with some Unitronic girls!!! (hope that didn't come out wrong  ... a guy can always dream).









5.) The wife and I (an attempt to offset the previous pic, in case the boss happen to see this)


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Max, what mods do you have on your TT? 

I like those black rims with the beefy tires.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Rford71 said:


> Max, what mods do you have on your TT?


 OMG I bet that would be War and Peace: Vortex Edition.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ttwsm said:


> OMG I bet that would be War and Peace: Vortex Edition.


 :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Rford71 said:


> Max, what mods do you have on your TT?
> 
> I like those black rims with the beefy tires.


 Way too many to list Robert, I randomly stumble on some mods I forgot were done! 

This thread is my way of keeping track of some of the stuff but it's forever evolving  
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5788526-Chronicles-of-a-track-TT


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Good to see you participating Max.:thumbup::beer: 

:laugh:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Way too many to list Robert, I randomly stumble on some mods I forgot were done!
> 
> This thread is my way of keeping track of some of the stuff but it's forever evolving
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5788526-Chronicles-of-a-track-TT


 Wow Max, you're right way too many mods to list, nice TT.


Robert


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

1. Noah
2. 27
3.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Very nice Noah. :thumbup:

Too bad they all have baby-bumps. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Very nice Noah. :thumbup:
> 
> Too bad they all have baby-bumps. :laugh::laugh:


lmao!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Very nice Noah. :thumbup:
> 
> Too bad they all have baby-bumps. :laugh::laugh:


Put them together, and you've got a mass of titties and butt cheeks. That belly might feel like a third tit in the dark :laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> ...That belly might feel like a third tit in the dark :laugh:


That would be a poser-titi. Not Good.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> That would be a poser-titi. Not Good.


I think you've taken this "purest" thing a little too far.. :sly:



:laugh:


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

jongbloedt said:


> Tayler Jongbloedt
> 19
> Southern Minnesota!
> Silver stock looking TT, Cant upload photos currently


I got you buddy!  Just right click one of your facebook pictures and open a net tab.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Bump for more people to join in!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

hunTTsvegas said:


> Bump for more people to join in!


Agreed! Best thread ever for the TT community:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

I guess I'll stop trolling now :laugh:

1.) Johnny

2.) 23

3.) My girl and me 



















4.) And the TT as she currently sits


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> I guess I'll stop trolling now :laugh:
> 
> 1.) Johnny
> 
> ...


Look forward to seeing those clutch replacement pictures!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

hunTTsvegas said:


> Look forward to seeing those clutch replacement pictures!


Thanks Kevin! Soon!


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

1.Nick
2.21

3. my ricer









4. The girlfriend and I


----------



## Peff (Dec 12, 2012)

1) Chaz
2) 22 
3)NEW TT in progress build 180 hp 53k miles: 
Old TT 225 HP revo stage one 125k miles: 
4) The lady and I


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

*Happy New Year*

1. Tony
2. 27

3. Wife and I married in Negril (so much fun)










4. Some bandits tried to steal the TT, but driver fell asleep at the wheel.


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

Steve, 56

The car









Me. interviewed by Bill Goldberg on Speed


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

lots of win


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Late__Apex said:


> Steve, 56
> 
> The car
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Bumping this thread for some of the new folks. 


Someone make this thread a "sticky" so it's stays fresh. Participation is a good thing.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Someone make this thread a "sticky" so it's stays fresh


 You'd need to sticky a moderator in here first! As far as I can tell, they only come around when something is reported (look at how many "For Sale", or "Wanted to Buy" threads that pops in here and never gets redirected to the classifieds).


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Sent a request in :beer:


----------



## NW225TT (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello all, long time lurker. 
1) Joser 
2) 30 
3) In the middle 









4)


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Luc Post, im 18 from around chicago. 
me at Another Level carshow/meet 








my car at work, none of myself at work tho  








:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Sent a request in :beer:


 Good call. With as many new owners on the scene, it would be a nice idea to keep this current:thumbup::beer:


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

1. Cas 

2. 22 

3.









4.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

*NW Illinois*

Alec

19


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

1.) Alan
2.) 52
3)








The reason my TT is stock, my other hobby is boating! Try maintaining and feeding twin 5.0 liter V8's!!
4.)








My bone stock 2003 225 quattro, it's a classic!


----------



## corey_melton (Jan 29, 2013)

*Oregon*

1)Corey
2)21








Me and my girlfriend


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

From now on, I'm gonna bump this thread every time someone starts a "new TT owner" thread. If I miss it, someone else do the same :beer::beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Alan_G_1.8T said:


> 1.) Alan
> 2.) 52
> 3)
> 
> ...


You live in Canada? Where abouts if you don't mind me asking? There's a few of near the GTA around these parts..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The über rare white 225 in the wild


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm in the town of Victoria Harbour, it's about 1.5 hours north of Toronto.


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

I've owned this car since spring 2007. I always had my heart set on a white one, and it took me almost a year to find this car, got it as a CPO from an Audi dealership. Only had 69,000km's (42,800mi) when I bought it!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> The über rare white 225 in the wild



Never seen one in person


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Never seen one in person


A kid near me had a white roadster with baseball interior but it was trashed and I haven't seen it for a few years now


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

From our GTG/garage day on the 19th. I always thought white was just wrong...like a large appliance...but in real life they are quite nice. 










cheers.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Might as well join in...

1.) Lou

2.) 32 

3.) Doing work down at H2O last year:


Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr

4.) And, the new project that's most definitely a project (I will have better pictures of it soon):


TT Two by Lou Varone, on Flickr

:wave:


----------



## BBS-Mike (Feb 28, 2009)

1. Mike
2. 43

2001 225Q


http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/294207_2191669309136_1334808136_n.jpg
http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/301459_2191655828799_349276315_n.jpg
http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/224340_1826231493419_8170398_n.jpg


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

I'll play. I'm surprised to see so many Twin Cities people, and that there is another white 225...

1) Matt

2) 30 

3)









4)


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Wonder what happened to you sticky request Noah... 

Thanks for the participation everybody :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Wonder what happened to you sticky request Noah...
> 
> Thanks for the participation everybody :thumbup:


No response. I will send it again to another mod :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Alan_G_1.8T said:


> I've owned this car since spring 2007. I always had my heart set on a white one, and it took me almost a year to find this car, got it as a CPO from an Audi dealership. Only had 69,000km's (42,800mi) when I bought it!


Looks great!

There's actually a white TT that lives 5 houses down from me :sly: Love the colour


----------



## jwesg2 (Aug 3, 2010)

Wes
25 (26 in 2 weeks)










My "Titty"


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Whats the name of that grey color you have on your car? Looking to paint my car a similiar color. Looks good:thumbup:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Volkl said:


> I'll play. I'm surprised to see so many Twin Cities people, and that there is another white 225...


Are you around at the end of April for the Twin Cities meetup? 



>


LOVE the plate! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jwesg2 (Aug 3, 2010)

Dolomite Gray


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Big thanks to George @ Fortitude for the sticky :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Big thanks to George @ Fortitude for the sticky :thumbup:


Hell yeah :thumbup:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

ttwsm said:


> Are you around at the end of April for the Twin Cities meetup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White is Hot.
Great choice for autox number 
X2 on the plate

Join us in April...it's roadster weather!


----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)

Denham

33


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Welcome :wave:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Welcome :wave:


Hell yeah. Welcome to another Votex brother:thumbup: 
He's been around for a while. Very cool that people are posting photos. Strange that some of us have been talking to each other for YEARS, and don't wouldn't "know each other from Adam" (not 20v Adam). Any of you guys that haven't kicked in on this thread should do it. 

Name + face = Iknowthatmofo :wave:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Once the car is done, I'll play. Dont have any decent shots of it prior to the build and definitley not posting one while its being molested :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Dowski12 said:


> Once the car is done, I'll play. Dont have any decent shots of it prior to the build and definitley not posting one while its being molested :laugh:


Makes sense. Your not the only regular that hasn't posted yet.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Jim

47


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Jim, that's a clean looking TT!!!
What the make of your front bumper and what size are your tire?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Hell yeah, looks great! Welcome :wave:


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

Name: Chadd

Age: 24 

Me at the Louvre:









My ride:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

chadd! said:


> Name: Chadd
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> Me at the Louvre:


You and that statue could be bros.. you got the same face  In all seriousness, quite jealous... A friend of mine travels all over Europe and said the Louvre was one of his favorite places to spend the day. Cheers to you :beer:


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

Funny my wife said the same thing! It's my thinking face! 
We live in Germany right now but we are moving to Texas in April, I miss the good ol US of A


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Rford71 said:


> Jim, that's a clean looking TT!!!
> What the make of your front bumper and what size are your tire?


Thanks!

Nose: http://srs-tec.de/cars/Audi/TT-8N/F....html?XTCsid=34f8d2df6dda8b68d742ffd0eabd7582

Tires: 225 40 ZR18

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Teeguzi said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Nose: http://srs-tec.de/cars/Audi/TT-8N/F....html?XTCsid=34f8d2df6dda8b68d742ffd0eabd7582
> 
> ...


Thanks, I just pick up a set of 18" OZ Ultraleggeras, and need to get a set of tires. I also have similar bumper.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Rford71 said:


> Thanks, I just pick up a set of 18" OZ Ultraleggeras, and need to get a set of tires. I also have similar bumper.


That looks to have actual holes for fog lights? I haven't come across this particular bumper yet. Where did you acquire from? Also, is it fiber or poly?


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

hunTTsvegas said:


> That looks to have actual holes for fog lights? I haven't come across this particular bumper yet. Where did you acquire from? Also, is it fiber or poly?


I picked up the bumper on eBay for a believe $400 It came with A6 chrome grill which I had painted black at the same time I had the bumper painted, unfortunately it is made of fiberglass.

Robert


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Rford71 said:


> Thanks, I just pick up a set of 18" OZ Ultraleggeras, and need to get a set of tires. I also have similar bumper.


Sweet!

I :heart: my Ultraleggeras...excellent wheels. I'm looking for a used set to mount street tires on as I am running R Comps for the track.

My nose is FG as well; light as hell though!

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## D2O (May 12, 2012)

1) Dan
2) 30
3) My wife and I at Pompeii








4) As it stands....


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

wow...sticky status huh...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> wow...sticky status huh...


Hell yeah Kriss. Time for you to participate..:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Don Neri (Feb 18, 2011)

1. I'm Mike, The Speed Devil 
2. 24 
3.
















4. And this is my lovely girl, Mina 

























From Central Jersey, currently a student at Brookdale yet living the dream working at a Car Lot as the Lot Manager (get to drive all the cars on the lot, like this F350)


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome, car looks nice. One of my favorite colors :thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Val 

34 

Just bought this weekend: 180TTQ 5spd Lake Silver 

























Wife and I:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice!! Some spoiler-less booty!


----------



## Don Neri (Feb 18, 2011)

Lotta cool folks seem to have these cars. Gotta admit, pretty damn pimpy, who wouldn't love them? 

Thanks for liking the color btw, I love how it is


----------



## TheEnforcer98 (Aug 4, 2010)

Eric 
22 
Audi Technician 
Owned Mk5 GTI and B6 S4 

Me a few years ago in Orlando 









The TT as bought 









Some Drifting fun during my lunch 









With a friends 225 









Dont have anything very current as it's winter and I hate the cold.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TheEnforcer98 said:


> Eric
> 22
> Audi Technician
> Owned Mk5 GTI and B6 S4
> ...


 Welcome. I dig the 2 tone 
:beer:


----------



## icanhastt (Nov 19, 2008)

Sean (been lurking around for a while ) 

27


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome Sean. What turbo you got in there?


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks like a lot of cool and unique TT owners in here :beer:


----------



## icanhastt (Nov 19, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Welcome Sean. What turbo you got in there?


precision t3/t4 50 trim .63 A/R


----------



## Couto711 (Jun 23, 2012)

1. Chris
2. 18
3. My sister and I








4.























H&R springs on the way!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Welcome Sean and Chris :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to all the new faces. Some good looking cars :thumbup::beer:


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

1) Wayne
2) 37
3) Pic of me at Punkin Chunkin last year taken from the Onager fire pit:









4) The DD:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome Wayne, the resident cigar connoisseur!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice.. I like a nice cigar :beer:


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks, Mike!

If anyone's in the Lehigh Valley area of PA, or planning to be, hit me up and we'll share a smoke.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

I'm a little late to the party... but what the heck

1) Jimmy

2) 36

3) A pic of me from H2O 07... there's a similar pic of me printed in PVW a month or 2 later lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

trixx said:


> I'm a little late to the party... but what the heck
> 
> 1) Jimmy
> 
> ...


Car looks great Jimmy, thanks for playing :beer:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I feel like a baby compared to you all. :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

lucpost said:


> I feel like a baby compared to you all. :laugh:


Thats because you are homie.. But dont worry, since the prices of these cars is dropping youll soon see a lot more younger dudes like yourself around here.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

Name: Philly 

Age: 33 

Me 


















BeauTTY


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Good to see you FINALLY contributing!! Car looks great!


----------



## bbredstang (Apr 1, 2008)

1) Brian 

2) 32 

3) 

4) 

The other love


----------



## cochino2000 (Apr 1, 2013)

1. Name
Torsten
2. Age
44
3. Pic of me









4. Pic of my car


----------



## cochino2000 (Apr 1, 2013)

some more ....


























































and my daily ride













Regards

Torsten


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

cochino2000 said:


> some more ....


 I love that white gauge cluster you have. 



Robert


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to both of you. The white seems to be a rare color these days:beer:


----------



## frankthatsme (Apr 10, 2011)

1: Frank 
2: 42 
3:  
4:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

In love with the white!!


----------



## cochino2000 (Apr 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> In love with the white!!


 Thanks a lot


----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)

Shawn 
26 
Just moved to SF 

On the right: 









A few old pics from PA:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Might as well join the fun. 

Steve 
25


----------



## 99silvrA4 (Jun 4, 2007)

1. Tory










2. 24
3. Red Lion/York, PA
4. 2001 TT 225 roadster (nimbus/baseball)


















And my DD, 99 V70 R


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

1. Matt
2. 24
3.
4.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

99silvrA4 said:


> 1. Tory
> 
> 2. 24
> 3. Red Lion/York, PA
> 4. 2001 TT 225 roadster (nimbus/baseball)


Only about 15 mins up the road from me.. If you need access to Vagcom or need a hand with anything, don't hesitate to give a shout!


----------



## 99silvrA4 (Jun 4, 2007)

Boulderhead said:


> Only about 15 mins up the road from me.. If you need access to Vagcom or need a hand with anything, don't hesitate to give a shout!


Thanks man and will do! Can you VAG the windows up and down on the roadsters?


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

*TTFUK*

Name: Anthony Rogers


Age: 23












Pic of me and my girl whom you should see at most shows



Car at h20 last year


just bagged it this weekend, still working out tweeks but heres pics of it now


----------



## HahGaaay (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm Dan
I'm 21
I live in Ontario

This is me 









This is my TT


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

HahGaaay said:


> I'm Dan
> I'm 21
> I live in Ontario
> 
> ...


Welcome to the black car club :thumbup:


----------



## blndebmbr (Jun 18, 2013)

Bizzarre, I thought I posted but cannot find it. Let's try again? 

Tammy
40
Me (Flagging at an MX race-Don't mess with my medics ):









My old girl:



























Nothing special, but very clean!!! Remember, this car lives in Wisconsin!!!









There is definitely wear on the interior, however I think for stock with as many miles as she has on her, it looks great!!!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome Tammy! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Welcome Tammy eace:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Welcome, but for the record, 40 is not old...you lied. 

"40" is barely cougar status. When you reach forty-twenty, like some of us, you can start thinking about "old."

cheers


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> "40" is barely cougar status.
> cheers


Lol


----------



## blndebmbr (Jun 18, 2013)

TTC2k5 said:


> Welcome, but for the record, 40 is not old...you lied.
> 
> "40" is barely cougar status. When you reach forty-twenty, like some of us, you can start thinking about "old."
> 
> cheers


Hahaha!!! Point taken.


----------



## steggyD (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm joining this group. Just picked up a 2004 earlier this week, yellow. No pictures yet, I've been working. But by the end of the weekend, they will be on here. The car is in mint condition, all stock though. I was thinking of new rims first, but the guy put brand new tires on the ride, so I guess I will wait and look at that later on. I do want to tint the windows as dark as NY allows and I wanted black rims. Along with the smoky headlights, it would all be perfect with the yellow car.

Stand by ...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

steggyD said:


> I'm joining this group. Just picked up a 2004 earlier this week, yellow.
> 
> ...Stand by ...


congrats and welcome.

cheers.


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow...Never been in here before.....Weird...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

steggyD said:


> I'm joining this group. Just picked up a 2004 earlier this week, yellow. No pictures yet, I've been working. But by the end of the weekend, they will be on here. The car is in mint condition, all stock though. I was thinking of new rims first, but the guy put brand new tires on the ride, so I guess I will wait and look at that later on. I do want to tint the windows as dark as NY allows and I wanted black rims. Along with the smoky headlights, it would all be perfect with the yellow car.
> 
> Stand by ...


pics or ban..



Von Stiegan said:


> Wow...Never been in here before.....Weird...


get it together buddy :sly:


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Eric Robayo

25 years old Long Island, New York

2000 Audi TT FWD 1.8T 269k miles. Engines never been opened turbo has never been changed.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome! 



FYI I sent you a message on FB about your grill. Never heard back..


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> FYI I sent you a message on FB about your grill. Never heard back..


I dont think I ever saw that I still have it if you need it. PM me


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

BoosTTd said:


> I dont think I ever saw that I still have it if you need it. PM me


Thanks, but I found one.


----------



## 6T6T6 (Mar 19, 2013)

1) I'm Bryan
2) 26
3) My fiance and I

4) My TT


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Love the front tag mount :thumbup:


----------



## 6T6T6 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice car Bryan. :thumbup: 

And welcome!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome :wave::beer:


----------



## xNICE TTS (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey I'm Brie. From the Roc, NY to Redondo Beach, CA 1 Month Ago. 
23 Years Old. My TT hasn't changed much in the last year or so, however big changes are coming in the next few months. Keep your eyes out for a build thread! :beer: :thumbup: 


























​


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Very nice! Welcome! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## 6T6T6 (Mar 19, 2013)

Roc, NY! :thumbup:


----------



## xNICE TTS (Aug 9, 2013)

6T6T6 said:


> Roc, NY! :thumbup:


 Yeah buddy!! Haha. Flying back Sunday for a week.


----------



## 6T6T6 (Mar 19, 2013)

Right on, ill be up that way for the PGA sunday.. keep an eye out for a silver TT!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

xNICE TTS said:


> Hey I'm Brie. From the Roc, NY to Redondo Beach, CA 1 Month Ago.
> 23 Years Old. My TT hasn't changed much in the last year or so, however big changes are coming in the next few months. Keep your eyes out for a build thread! :beer: :thumbup:


 Hey welcome to socal! You've gotta try to make it down to San Diego in about a month --> http://big.socaleuro.com/2013/


----------



## xNICE TTS (Aug 9, 2013)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Hey welcome to socal! You've gotta try to make it down to San Diego in about a month --> http://big.socaleuro.com/2013/


 I will if the TT is drivable. Build coming soon


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Hey welcome to socal! You've gotta try to make it down to San Diego in about a month --> http://big.socaleuro.com/2013/


 Word! 



xNICE TTS said:


> I will if the TT is drivable. Build coming soon


 You got a month! You can do it! 

FB page - https://www.facebook.com/events/129143527285472/


----------



## n2000snake (Jul 18, 2009)

Neil 30 


 

Gf and I 

 

After being washed 
all work including paint job done my self 

 

Just picked up beater 

 

2001 a6 2.7T 6spd (RIP) 168K Miles on her when i got into an accident


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

n2000snake said:


> Neil 30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome :wave::beer:


----------



## mk4_jetta03 (May 12, 2011)

Erik
22
Tucson AZ


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Bro is there Mission Bay behind you? You at Sea World San Diego?


----------



## mk4_jetta03 (May 12, 2011)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Bro is there Mission Bay behind you? You at Sea World San Diego?


Yup I was there for vacation about a a month a go


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

mk4_jetta03 said:


> Yup I was there for vacation about a a month a go


you gotta make it out to big socal euro in a couple weeks


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Never introduced myself 
bought this stock 2 months ago
Adam (AJ)
20
My dog and I back in my old GTI










AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

LF_gottron said:


> Never introduced myself
> bought this stock 2 months ago
> Adam (AJ)
> 20
> ...


Thanks for playing :thumbup:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

warranty225cpe said:


> Thanks for playing :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

Eric Dung Le
Age 30
Instagram: Dungstar








P.S. Thats not my house, its the wedding venue we picked out.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks good Eric! Welcome!:wave:


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Dig the setup the chrome brings out the gorgeous curves of the TT nicely. Is that any air suspension setup in the back?


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

jacobm said:


> Dig the setup the chrome brings out the gorgeous curves of the TT nicely. Is that any air suspension setup in the back?


The air suspension components works with any car but the strut bags are for specific vehicle. 
My components are ViAir 444c air compressors, accuair valves, accuair exomounts, 5 gallon tank, and ridetech leveling system.


----------



## Govt-Cheese (Oct 13, 2009)

Eric
Age: 40

Me contemplating life:


The TT as I bought it used:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Govt-Cheese said:


> Eric
> Age: 40
> 
> Me contemplating life:
> ...


Welcome Eric. That's one rare animal you've got there. White is rare enough, but red baseball seats..


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Welcome Eric!


----------



## BremiBreakboy (Oct 16, 2013)

Michael Grabowski

26 from Germany with polish roots :heart:

me myself and I:









my charloTTe


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

BremiBreakboy said:


> Michael Grabowski
> 
> 26 from Germany with polish roots :heart:
> 
> ...


Welcome. Car looks great. Whats up with the Florida plate?


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

BremiBreakboy said:


> Michael Grabowski


Where did you get that steering wheel from!?


----------



## Mariafitzp (Oct 16, 2013)

HII I'm new here and I don't really understand forums yet, but here goes!
1.) Name: Maria

2.) Age: 18

3.) Pic of you










4.) Pic of your car

















I just had an accident in my tt, so there's a lot that's being changed


----------



## Mariafitzp (Oct 16, 2013)

HII I'm new here and I don't really understand forums yet, but here goes!
1.) Name: Maria

2.) Age: 18

3.) Pic of you










4.) Pic of your car




























I just had an accident in my tt, so there's a lot that's being changed


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Mariafitzp said:


> HII I'm new here and I don't really understand forums yet, but here goes!
> 1.) Name: Maria
> 
> 2.) Age: 18
> ...





Mariafitzp said:


> HII I'm new here and I don't really understand forums yet, but here goes!
> 1.) Name: Maria
> 
> 2.) Age: 18
> ...


Welcome Maria! Not sure why your pics arent coming up..


----------



## Mariafitzp (Oct 16, 2013)

*Oops..*

SOOOO my pictures aren't working and I don't know how to delete posts! But I tried!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Mariafitzp said:


> SOOOO my pictures aren't working and I don't know how to delete posts! But I tried!


Its ok. Try to upload them to a site like photobucket


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

*Hello!*

1.) I'm Alex

2.) 21

3.) the lady and I 










4.) my brand new to me imola yellow 225


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

hermes350GT said:


> 1.) I'm Alex
> 
> 2.) 21
> 
> ...


Welcome, and nice banana. Looks like youve got a Votex front spoiler and a 3.2 rear spoiler. Anything else done to it?


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

warranty225cpe said:


> Welcome, and nice banana. Looks like youve got a Votex front spoiler and a 3.2 rear spoiler. Anything else done to it?


it has an APR catback, 42 DraftDesigns 3" catted downpipe, AWE vent boost gauge and AWE sport pedals


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

hermes350GT said:


> it has an APR catback, 42 DraftDesigns 3" catted downpipe, AWE vent boost gauge and AWE sport pedals


Nice man! Sounds like your going to be ahead of the game. What about the ECU.. stock?


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

warranty225cpe said:


> Nice man! Sounds like your going to be ahead of the game. What about the ECU.. stock?


unfortunately stock ecu... for now :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

hermes350GT said:


> unfortunately stock ecu... for now :laugh:


Take your time and research before you chose one.


----------



## Mariafitzp (Oct 16, 2013)

*Trying Again with Photos*

HII I'm new here and I don't really understand forums yet, but here goes!
1.) Name: Maria

2.) Age: 18

3.) Pic of you










4.) Pic of your car


























I just had an accident in my tt, so there's a lot that's being changed


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Mariafitzp said:


> HII I'm new here and I don't really understand forums yet, but here goes!
> 1.) Name: Maria
> 
> 2.) Age: 18
> ...


Nice! She finally got some pictures up! Whats being replaced from your accident? Hopefully one of your bumpers :laugh:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

warranty225cpe said:


> Nice! She finally got some pictures up! Whats being replaced from your accident? Hopefully one of your bumpers :laugh:


I'm not too up to date on those bumpers...what's up with them? Canadian safety stuff?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Raek said:


> I'm not too up to date on those bumpers...what's up with them? Canadian safety stuff?


Yeah, known as "tumors"


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

1.) Name: David

2.) Age: 23

3.) Pic of you: 
<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/daviddaytona.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/daviddaytona.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo daviddaytona.jpg"/></a>

4.) Pic of your car: 
<a href="http://s125.photobucket.com/user/davidpreas03/media/2013-05-09182450.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/davidpreas03/2013-05-09182450.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 2013-05-09182450.jpg"/></a>


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

WElcome:beer:


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

hermes350GT said:


> 1.) I'm Alex
> 
> 2.) 21
> 
> ...


You located in WNY? Just wondering if the car stayed local.


----------



## Mariafitzp (Oct 16, 2013)

warranty225cpe said:


> Nice! She finally got some pictures up! Whats being replaced from your accident? Hopefully one of your bumpers :laugh:


Haha actually ya my front bumper, cv boot, fender liner, fender, possibly rim, and getting plasti dipped


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Mariafitzp said:


> Haha actually ya my front bumper, cv boot, fender liner, fender, possibly rim, and getting plasti dipped


Nice!! pics once its dipped?


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

yep still in wny, The previous owner is a good friend of mine so I decided to buy it off him


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Mariafitzp said:


> .


Welcome Maria :wave:



GTmustang said:


> .


Welcome David :wave:


----------



## NippleMeister (Oct 29, 2013)

1) Joe

2) 23 

3) me: 


4) And my recent purchase, the 2000 tt quattro. It does need a lot of work, as the previous owner wasn't exactly kind to it, especially on the interior. As far as I'm concerned though, that just means I get to have more fun with it.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

NippleMeister said:


> 1) Joe
> 
> 2) 23
> 
> ...


Haha, sweet mug shot. Like an import model! 

Welcome :beer:


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

*ALMS?*

is that an ALMS TT?


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

ALMS were only in 2002 and came in Misano Red and Avus Silver Pearl only.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

I that a TT ALMS?


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

germanengineering g60 said:


> I that a TT ALMS?


 Mariafitzp


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

germanengineering g60 said:


> Mariafitzp


It has black seats, so I'd say no...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Name is Joe

Bend Oregon

29 










2001 Audi TT quattro 180 awp


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Welcome Joe :thumbup:


----------



## QuattroXerTT (Jan 3, 2014)

1.) Brad
2.) 25
3.) 








Dickin around at work...
4.) 
















Pics from the dealership... Only decent ones I have right now cause of the snow and what not :/

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

QuattroXerTT said:


> 1.) Brad
> 2.) 25
> 3.)
> 
> ...


Welcome. Is that a Quattro Sport?


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice-looking 3.2 Brad, really like the black roof with black wheels


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

I think I'm too lazy to use a host-site to upload pics


----------



## QuattroXerTT (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks and no its not a quattro sport, its an 06 TT Special Edition Coupe... Was made to celebrate the 99th anniversary of the first Tourist Trophy Race. Only 99 Coupes were made and 99 Roadsters. Its the 3.2L engine with a DSG Trans and obviously its a Quattro too. Loving the car so far...









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

NotAVeTTe said:


> I think I'm too lazy to use a host-site to upload pics


You don't need a host for your pictures if you use Tapatalk app on your phone or tablet. It is the easiest way to post your pictures to the forum.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

Interesting. That'll also make life easier with my phone being my camera, generally. Thanks!


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

QuattroXerTT said:


> 1.) Brad
> 2.) 25
> 3.)
> 
> ...


Where you at in Chicagoland? I'm in orland park area


----------



## QuattroXerTT (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm in Dekalb but I'm out near aurora a lot too

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuattroFourLife (Jul 5, 2013)

I'll Play! First off there are some really great cars on here! 

1. Adam 
2. 22 live in Cort Collins CO moving back to Wisconsin shortly.
3. My Fiance, Son, and I


4. Here is my TT that is in the middle of a 2.0 stroker build *Thanks to everyone in the classifieds for helping with my major budget build!* Recently had our son he is now 8 months so I had to sell my other fun stuff. Ill try and start a build thread if anyone is interested.

TT 



The girls car


And the two that had to be sold....  still a sore subject...




I guess now I'll get to spend more on the TT... 

Look forward to getting to meet more of you!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome Adam! Nice TT👍


Rob


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

QuattroFourLife said:


> I'll Play! First off there are some really great cars on here!
> 
> 1. Adam
> 2. 22 live in Cort Collins CO moving back to Wisconsin shortly.
> ...


Welcome. Car looks great!


----------



## maTTQ (Feb 4, 2012)

Way overdue but let's see if this works ...

1) maTT
2) 56
3)









4)


















Sent from Asgard


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome, nice interior :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maTTQ (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanx!!

Sent from Asgard


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome, Nice look TT with baseball seats. Is that snow and ice Texas?⛄



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Cars look great gentlemen, welcome! Really like the nt03's maTT. They were my second choice of wheels. Ended up with rpf1's.


----------



## maTTQ (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes, that was the big ice storm in Dallas. The 18" Enkeis weigh a LOT less than the OEM 6-spokes. No scale but having lifted them both, I would testify. 

Sent from Asgard


----------



## Ballysto (Oct 31, 2013)

*It's about that time...*

Long overdue for myself as well here, thanks for having me, and here goes nothing...

1.) Nick
2.) 26, currently living in Newark, OH
3.) A picture of my now 210,000 mile beauty not too long after I got her:








4.) The other beauty and I:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

welcome nick! i'm just 12,000 miles behind you! how many of those were your own?


----------



## Ballysto (Oct 31, 2013)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> welcome nick! i'm just 12,000 miles behind you! how many of those were your own?


Thanks for the welcome! :beer: So far about 12,000 miles are mine, and I'm one month shy of owning it for an entire year! I've always wanted a TT and got a deal I couldn't pass up. Previous owner was getting older and just couldn't keep up with or afford the upkeep anymore, but still had gobs of maintenance history on the big stuff, and for peace of mind I did the timing kit anyway. Only things I've replaced so far are that timing kit, two broken rear springs, and a coolant flange. Looking to update the rest of the suspension because it's most likely stock as well, doing that in a few weeks. Just have my AWD to repair since I think my pre charge pump is shot, and my headlight leveling sensor is broken off. Even after all that, it's easily one of the best looking and cheapest upkeep cars I've owned, knock on wood haha. Hoping to keep it going forever!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Welcome Nick :thumbup:


----------



## boobsapproved (Feb 12, 2014)

*New TT owner!*

1.) Bob (alot of people call me "Boobs," hence the username)

2.) 23

3.) Here's me on my other ride. It's a '72 BMW R60/5

<img src="http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c253/sk8bobby10/58e94cb8-ef26-4727-ae5e-15b8f5f88346.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 58e94cb8-ef26-4727-ae5e-15b8f5f88346.jpg"/></a>

My last car was a Saturn Ion 4 door with mismatch body panels, but she had it where it counts..

<img src="http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c253/sk8bobby10/enginebay1.jpg" border="0" alt="engine1 photo enginebay1.jpg"/></a>

4.) The saturn was falling apart though and I wanted something a tad more "grown up." And not so fussy, where I can just do bolt-ons and be happy. So I'm in the process of buying this:

<img src="http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c253/sk8bobby10/00w0w_d811aNyqQpT_600x450.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 00w0w_d811aNyqQpT_600x450.jpg"/></a>

It's a 2003 225hp. Silver, just like everyone elses, haha. I'm a total dubber at heart and have been since high school. Just never pulled the trigger on one until now (and it's an audi, go figure).


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Sweet bike brotha! Welcome aboard. :beer:


----------



## boobsapproved (Feb 12, 2014)

FatAce said:


> Sweet bike brotha! Welcome aboard. :beer:


Thanks man, a bunch of stuff is getting done to it over this long Minnesotan winter. Can't wait for the cruising season to start, already have a bunch of plans for the TT when I get a hold of it!


----------



## lt09 (Apr 1, 2011)

1. Name: Len

2. 30 from chicago

3.


















4.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome Len,:wave: that clean roadster you have!




Robert


----------



## killnfords (Mar 25, 2014)

96AAAjetta said:


> Josh
> 25
> 
> The car when I first got her. Its the only pic I have where it's fully intact.
> ...


Saw the ABU pants and u said "deployment". Must have been quite a while ago since we Airmen (capital A) wear ocp now on deployments.... Unless you're in Qatar which isn't really a deployment lol. I'm writing this from trashghanistan (BAF) right meow.


----------



## Vincernio (Mar 24, 2014)

Travis
18
Colorado

My 2003- got her 2 weeks ago. Mostly stock still, has a few minor things done.


Annnnnnnd my mug


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome :beer:


----------



## Biffstt (Jan 30, 2009)

*Biffs Big Turbo TT*


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

killnfords said:


> Saw the ABU pants and u said "deployment". Must have been quite a while ago since we Airmen (capital A) wear ocp now on deployments.... Unless you're in Qatar which isn't really a deployment lol. I'm writing this from trashghanistan (BAF) right meow.


That pic was taken when I was in UAE in '11. I've since done a 4 stretch in Kuwait and they were both in ABU's. I've been trying to make it to somewhere in the 'stan. Seems like everybody's been there but me.


----------



## killnfords (Mar 25, 2014)

96AAAjetta said:


> That pic was taken when I was in UAE in '11. I've since done a 4 stretch in Kuwait and they were both in ABU's. I've been trying to make it to somewhere in the 'stan. Seems like everybody's been there but me.


Don't come to bagram. I'm just finishing up my tour and am so happy the suffering is over.... Thenagain I'm security forces, you'd probably have it a bit better lol


----------



## jrfeatherman (May 2, 2014)

Donnie
25








Me and the wife









Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## j_nella (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi everyone! Just wanted to introduce myself - Janelle, 28, Upstate NY, '01 TTQ Roadster... With many projects ahead!

So, here's me... Haiiii!









Anddd some random pics of my baby... 









I bought my TT in a deal that I couldn't pass up over a month ago, and blew the turbo the day I was supposed to pick it up She's finally running and back to normal now with a new turbo, and just new tires and wheels so far. Kinda new to the community, but have learned a lot from you all already! Sooo, thanks! Cheers!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome J, nice-looking TT you have with the baseball glove seats.


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome, J! Love the (nimbus?) gray/baseball combo


----------



## ozenithordie65 (May 13, 2014)

oscar
22








I have'nt got any pics of me online that i can reffrence to other than FB


----------



## Tyler_W4 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Pretty Awesome Thread!*

Decided today to finally register so I could post on this awesome thread after about a year of using this site to help solve issues on my TT. This is a great thread; Love looking at everyones TT's.

Hello everyone.

1) My name is Tyler

2) 20

3) 

(I'm on the right. My brother just graduated high school seated left in picture)

4)
When I first bought it from the auction.


With a little time and tons of elbow grease...here we are today.



(The bumper is the next thing to get fixed. Drove over a parking block that I guess needed to be held down by 3 rebar posts, and the one it the middle made that happen. Well, I guess if it's broken, I gotta fix it.)


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Welcome everyone!


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Tyler_W4 said:


> Decided today to finally register so I could post on this awesome thread after about a year of using this site to help solve issues on my TT. This is a great thread; Love looking at everyones TT's.
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> ...


Green FTW! Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler_W4 (Jun 1, 2014)

BoostedLTH said:


> Green FTW! Looks great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I love the color; desert green with black leather interior. I actually repainted it as you can see from the condition it was in when I first bought it and decided to keep the original color. I'd say it was a wise choice.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Absolutely. Only thing I would change would be I would paint/plastidip the lower grilles black instead of silver. But looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Love me some green too. Welcome aboard. :beer:


----------



## headwess wabbit (Sep 23, 2010)

#1 Hi my Names Thor Gren, I own a small machine shop and work in a machine shop. 22 years of age 

#2 pic of me 










#3 pic of car


----------



## inspiredbymick (Jul 6, 2014)

1. Mike

2. Age 25


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Welcome Thor and Mike.

Thor, nice to see a fellow machinist here!


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome Gentlemen!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome guys!


----------



## dieseldogpi (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey guys. Not new to vwvortex, but new to owning a TT. Will be picking up this 2003 TT 225 roadster next week. Figured I'd say whats up. (Not me in the driver's seat, also not my license plate).


----------



## maTTQ (Feb 4, 2012)

dieseldogpi said:


> Hey guys. Not new to vwvortex, but new to owning a TT. Will be picking up this 2003 TT 225 roadster next week. Figured I'd say whats up. (Not me in the driver's seat, also not my license plate).


Congrats in advance and welcome to the unlimited headroom section!

Make sure you get the tonneau cover for the cloth top. I see it's not on now. Some POs manage to lose them in the basement or something.

maTT


----------



## Dave H. (Sep 1, 2014)

Dave H.

59

Appleton, WI










_*Looking like I am THE OLD FART on here :facepalm:*_


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Dave! Nice green roadster! I'm sure you'll LOVE it and be ready to get LOTS of compliments on the color! [up]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Welcome Dave :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

welcome


----------



## alessiai (Feb 13, 2013)

1. Alessia
From Toronto, ON

2. 20 years old

3. 2002 TT




























And me;


----------



## ttwan (Sep 22, 2013)

Im Anthony from NJ
20 years old


heres me and my momma


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks good Anthony, those wheels set it off!👍


----------



## VR6_Nick (Oct 16, 2001)

*Hello!*

Name: Nick
Age: 34
Location: Miami, FL
Car: 2001 Audi TT225 Nimbus Roadster

Me and my wife...:wave:








My new car! No side shots until I'm lowered on different wheels... :facepalm:


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Lookin spiffy! Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Welcome Nick :wave:


----------



## jesriva (Dec 14, 2014)

Name : Jesse Rivas
Age : 20
/Users/Guest/Downloads/1461330_10202489937109387_1300593595_n.jpg


----------



## guamTT (Feb 25, 2015)

New to the euro world!! PO did a lot of driving and not near as much time under the hood! Gonna be asking lots of questions haha. I'd also like to find some more TT's on guam...
Name: Mason
Age: 21 
Myself at work:









And the car pics!


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Barragán (May 8, 2013)

1.) Manuel Barragán from Mexico City

2.) 39 years

3.) 

4.)


----------



## hart027 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello all!

Alex
22


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome Alex! Is your TT a 2004 or 2005 3.2?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jnsy23 (Feb 1, 2005)

Eric

28

I like bacon


2004 3.2 S Line

The 1st Day


Shes a dirty girl


Would love recommendations on what to do next to my car... or where the heck to even buy parts for a 3.2 is always much appreciated!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

*&quot;The TT Roll call thread&quot;*



Jnsy23 said:


> Eric
> 
> 28
> 
> ...


Get a United Motorsports tune and DSG flash, this will really wake the motor up and make the DSG shift and preform much better. Next Evolution Motorsports V flow Air intake and do exhaust flapper mod.

Most of the TT 3.2 parts interchangeable with R32. I received most of my performance mod ideas from them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverBrick (Aug 27, 2003)

Jim
33

Me








Car 01 225 quattro








Portland, OR 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Welcome Jim, nice TT :thumbup:


----------



## Sniper911 (May 30, 2015)

Well I've been trolling around the boards for a while. Taking in all the info and putting in my 2 cents when I can. I figured it's about time I posted here and get to know everyone. I hope these image links work :laugh:



http://s28.postimg.org/b6q9rgge5/IMG_2145.jpg

http://s28.postimg.org/k311ve70d/IMG_2181.jpg


----------



## commops106 (Dec 1, 2015)

*3.2 S line*

Paul (I'm on the right)
34


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Welcome Paul :wave:


----------



## Austin316 (Mar 3, 2016)

Austin

21










2000 180 Quattro











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N3M51R (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello folks. Not new to vortex, newish to the TT. Had this one since November, driving since about the holidays. Got it bone stock, just an oil change away from 150k miles. Been lurking, and will continue. Just thought I'd say hey. Done alot to the car for a short time and its been a fun solid daily this far. 

2000 180Q 5 speed


Your not getting a picture of me, so here's one of my mk2 golf.


----------



## vilord (Nov 13, 2015)

*New to me 2002*

Just picked up this '02 roadster from a friend for $2k, 95K miles, running well, ridiculously fun. Slight manifold/downpipe/something leak, and some exterior niggles, but otherwise a great jump back to VAG from BMW. My last was an '86 5000s


----------



## Kylar (Feb 21, 2018)

Too bad photobucket screwed most of the pictures on forums.....damn them!.....

Here is my new to me 2002 TT 225 Quattro. Have already done some work to it. It has a New set of wheels/tires, full stainless turboback exhaust, TIP, CAI, tune is next on the list. Now i am trying to get it to pass emissions....fun fun. Unfortunately the forums on these cars dont seem to be the most active.

Cant get the images to hot link, so i guess you guys will have to click, sorry.










https://photos.app.goo.gl/lZGjp9pCfM1SXRNz2










https://photos.app.goo.gl/dE4EidRwxwqI6ZNu2


----------



## montreal_Jetta (Jan 22, 2002)

Whats up everyone! 

Picked up an 02 225Q roadster in red last summer. 124k on the clock. The car had led a hard life, so the first few months were mostly fixing neglect and maintenance. Detailed the leather interior and removed the gross armor all shine. Fixed the body gaps and realigned the doors. Installed a coilover system and replaced every rubber part in the suspension system. Cold weather came along and the car went into the garage on jack-stands and ready for winter tear-down. Changed the turbo gasket (NIGHTMARE!!!) , installed a TIP. This month I'm doing motor mounts and full timing service. Belts, pumps tensioners, and anything else I find along the way.

first day









as she looked before winter









current parking spot


----------



## jackal28 (Feb 14, 2018)

*Hello, always working on the TT*

Stole her in Colorado after looking for a car for 3 months. The dealership only had her for 3 days when I noticed their mistake. They had her listed as a base model 180 FWD and priced as such. One owner, a 50+ year old lady who was having difficulty getting in and out. Bought it for $7K under value with all the bells and whistles. I assume they told her it was a base 180 and she didn't know any better and the stealership didn't have time to correct the paperwork. Made them stay open 1.5 hrs late. I walked away with my beauty.

On jacks replacing control arms and bushings, tie rod ends, ball joint (Firestone broke, but took no responsibility)(LAST MECHANIC EVER)
-bilstein shocks/ no drop (Dallas roads suck), wheel hubs (yes, w/o a press, worked perfectly with an awesome $60 kit and a 3 pt. puller)










Me at the Lakehouse

https://photos.app.goo.gl/K6WrVX8jGMwd9l4I3

Have the 4000+ watt stereo ready, but got destracted with other work on car. Also got swiped by a truck with road raid issues. He attempted to get me out of the car to fight him (Dont do this in Texas). I would not get out, instead I called the police, not because I was scared of him, but because I was scared of what I might do with a legally carried 9mm tucked in my belt. (The police were super nice though and told him why its not a good idea to try and fight people they dont know in their car)

1. Dented the fender, side skirt, door, and bumper (replaced bumper, have door and side skirt painted (ready to go), just have to do alot of paint work on fender)
-Still on engine repair/ upgrades
Anyways these are the installation of the Mechman 375 amp alternator wired to an Opti yellow agm. Perfect fit although mechman says it doesn't. Not too big of a deal, but still searching for a compadible oad pulley or may reset the Alternator, but it came with a solid one which works just fine.










https://photos.app.goo.gl/cxtQ4uqdCOiY4nmu1

Current task

Replace rear endlinks with adjustable endlinks (no bar as factory is pretty good for traction, just about .5" should fix'er up and improve traction w/o effecting much else.
Install downpipe (alread have it)
FMIC along with RAM air. Cant ram air due to the 2nd SMIC. Any ideas on installation are welcome. Im a big DIYer where I can be to save money while working on the car (strickly a hobby car now) not daily driven. Looking into brazing or bolts for beads to hold silicone and weld/ solder aluminum tubing together or maybe an FMIC ebay kit. I KNOW, but if I take into account the silicone piping I altready have as well as extra, I should be good. I don't plan on going over 400, so Treadstone R6 looks good although the R8 is around the same cost. Just conserned about fitment and PSI loss. Any comments welcome there as well.

Attempting to get all upgrades in place and have a custom flash done after from a shop here that does German cars.


----------



## jeepdaddytj (Oct 22, 2019)

*newbie*

Hey All ,


Jason Adams

46

Massillon Ohio 44647

Just got our project TT last night - pics are on our (wifes) facebook , 

It's at 161,000 miles , runs good , needs a few little things to make into a driver

top separating from glass at top center
crankcase breather on rocker cover split ( looking for replacement - got a part number?)
sway bar links broken
has 20" wheels and new tires.... want to find the stock 16 or 17 inch wheels ( trade? )


on a plus note ECS tuning is 30 minutes from my house


----------



## Squished_Bug (Nov 8, 2019)

Tyler

22

Me/also my car:









My car 6 months ago:









Engine bay from at some point in the past couple years:









Car now:


----------



## Badttforme! (Feb 21, 2021)

Steve 


50


----------



## Badttforme! (Feb 21, 2021)

Yes ,yes I'm old , it's the only pic I have right now. just taken in key west fl with my father and older brother. March 2021. My father is in the middle , he is 81.

As for the tt, best guess the lower end is stock. I have replaced the timing belt with the gates racing blue belt, water pump ( metal impeller), tensioner, ideler. Timing chain, timing chain tensioner, cam seals camshaft sensor, all new bolts for the camshaft cradles, tensioner. Valve cover gasket. It has a 3" as exhaust system?? The muffler is made by xspower, so maby the whole system is???. Either way I had to wrap the front half from the turbo back to past the bov.( it was right against the timing belt cover melting it).
Now turbo, garret .60 a/r m24


----------



## Badttforme! (Feb 21, 2021)

Soooo...... , ok, well , car makes crazy boost now. 30-35 psi , used to make 27 psi. Everything was fine. Did normal maintenance (100.000mile) timing chain, belt, water pump, all that s#%t. Put it back the same way , minus the coilpack upgrade. Just cant seem to turn the boost back down to again, 20-25 would be nice to. 
Been looking at the turbosmart e boost 2. Any input would be appreciated


----------



## WolfsWagen (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi, new to VW / Audi's, but this is me and my new baby...
Chandler, 16








My flip phone doesn't like to take good pictures.., ☺

And the car... 2002 225 Quattro...








For having 133K on the clock, she's running pretty good...








I'll put more pictures up when I start modifying.


----------



## Badttforme! (Feb 21, 2021)

Nice , she does look pretty clean, buy your bentleys manual. Don't be afraid to turn a wrench, buy good tools, take lots of before pic on every project. You'll have something to look back on, brakes , one side at a time!.look up Sara n tuned on u tube. She has done alot to her tt. Good luck, for 50$ you can join Audi club north America, you'll get discounts on many things, insurance also, I chose hagerty insurance, I get a discount through them. Plus I have an agreed upon value insurance policy. Talk to them, save some money for all the Audi maintenance you'll have to do. Smile.
Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## WolfsWagen (Feb 16, 2021)

Badttforme! said:


> Nice , she does look pretty clean, buy your bentleys manual. Don't be afraid to turn a wrench, buy good tools, take lots of before pic on every project. You'll have something to look back on, brakes , one side at a time!.look up Sara n tuned on u tube. She has done alot to her tt. Good luck, for 50$ you can join Audi club north America, you'll get discounts on many things, insurance also, I chose hagerty insurance, I get a discount through them. Plus I have an agreed upon value insurance policy. Talk to them, save some money for all the Audi maintenance you'll have to do. Smile.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Steve


That's why I bought her is to learn how to work, thanks for the insurance tip too, because for me it isn't going to be very cheap anywhere. ☺


----------



## Badttforme! (Feb 21, 2021)

I hate to say it , but you'll need a parts runner.( another car). That's just life.... then you'll get better ins. rates. Its b.s. that the young have to pay premium price ins. Until you are 21 I believe?. 
I had a terrible driving record when I was your age. Lost my license before I even got it!!. I got caught on my go-kart at 15, I got speeding , 55 in a 25, fleeing and eluding, operating a motorized vehicle without a license. I couldn't get my license until I was 18.
Still didn't learn, my first car was a 1973 Plymouth barracuda, it had a stroke 360,727 auto,355 years, awesome car. But my first ticket was a. 77 in a 55, lost it again for 6 months.
So anyways, the Audi is a high maintenance vehicle. If you dont know when the timing belt was changed you need to change it, waterpump, tensioner, timing chain, timing chain tensioner, all 36 bolts for the camshaft cradles and tensioner. They are tty bolts. Set up an account with ecs... Buy the complete gates racing blue timing belt kit through ecs, ask for new bolts for the camshaft cradles and tensioner. Some kits come with Performance pulleys! Nice, take your time and look for everything you'll need before you get started. Here's what mine looked like.


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

Badttforme! said:


> all 36 bolts for the camshaft cradles and tensioner. They are tty bolts.


Where are you getting that from?
According to the Bentley/eBahn, those are spec'd at 10Nm with no mention of TTY.
I can't imagine a bolt that yields at 10Nm being used on a valve train.


----------



## Badttforme! (Feb 21, 2021)

I guess I'm getting it from doing my 04 tt. I did the chain tensioner first using the factory bolts. At 7 ft lbs, or 10 nm. Then a week later pulled them off again and changed the chain, timing belt with the gates racing blue belt, water pump with metal impeller, tensioner and ideler, using the same bolts but this time they stretched and broke. I ordered new ones from ecs for like a $1.10 ea. after the dealership informed me they were tty bolts and wanted an arm and a leg almost $4 ea. Look it doesn't matter, these are small bolts and if you are going to make any kind of power I would consider replacing them. 
I bought my car last year, a 225 quattro, heavily molded, dont know what if anything is done to the engine but my tune is calling for no less than 100 octane, extra fuel pump, 550 cc injectors, Garrett dual ball bearing 60-62 turbo,making 27 lbs of boost, fmic, 3" cat delete ss exhaust , 18" Audi rims,brembo brake upgrade.


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

Lemme get this right. You had one or more of the 9.8 M6 bearing cap bolts snap?
This was on a new to you engine with all the "look at my big dick" mods, and you're certain they were properly torqued to 10Nm?

Looking up the proof load for an M6 9.8 bolt returns ~13Nm. Minimum breaking torque is ~14Nm.

So, with a proper torque of 10Nm, you're no where near the elastic deformation range for these bolts. Then again, I suppose any bolt can be a stretch bolt. it just needs the extra push for it to reach that potential.

I suppose that's why there's confusion on these bolts. When torqued to spec, they don't stretch. When torqued to "good'nuff" by the average 200lb gorilla, they become stretch bolts. I guess the question should be: how sure are you that your experience wasn't the result of the previous ape that wrenched on it?


----------



## volksvater (Feb 2, 2005)

Pic of my new ride - a 2001 TTQ 225 bought out of an estate. Box stock and 96,000 miles on the clock. And here's a pic of me..


----------



## Meeskra (Dec 8, 2019)

Sold this last February but wish we didn't. Was super clean and under 70k miles.


----------



## lkgonzales (Oct 15, 2021)

1. Leo
2. 54
3.







4.


----------



## Ethan G (11 mo ago)

1. Ethan
2. 23
3.








4. 2001 Quattro 5 speed 180bhp








Picked her up with a seized engine. Got a replacement off eBay, installed and been driving since [not without issues every other week of course..  ]


----------



## McPikie (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Simsquatch (2 d ago)

1. Dave
2. 42
3.







4.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Whats up everyone? Name is Dewayne, 38 in a month, from Kentucky. Recently picked up a 180 mk1TT back in May. Car is currently tore down for a refresh. Have a built B5 A4 1.8t, 09 BMW 328xi and 00 Explorer 5.0. Owned a MK2 Golf before the BMW, wish I still had it.


----------

